# Never shoot a man in a parachute



## daftandbarmy (25 Apr 2014)

Never shoot a man in a parachute

Too bad he didn’t have 20mm cannon available too….

http://www.opposingviews.com/i/videos/society/never-shoot-man-parachute


----------



## Journeyman (25 Apr 2014)

'Honour amongst warriors' may be an odd concept to some, but have to agree.

"....with 800 rounds per minute, from 6 guns...."  [I want the nodding smiley here, but without the smile..... nor an angry face -- just accepting]


----------



## x_para76 (26 Apr 2014)

Pretty despicable conduct from the German pilot but hopefully he was the exception and not the rule.


----------



## CombatDoc (26 Apr 2014)

You know what they say about payback...!


----------

